# Lightroom CC & Classic



## Jeff Piper (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm confused and reading some threads on here hasn't helped to clear the fog.

1 have...
A laptop with CC & Classic
A Tablet  with Lightroom mobile
A Phone with Lightroom mobile

Photos are held on the C: drive. I set local storage to the F: drive in CC where there is now a Lightroom folder containing a folder originals.
I then imported photos into CC from CC to an album laptop. On the tablet I added an album Tablet and added tablet photos there. Similarly I added an album Phone on the phone and added phone photos there.
CC, the tablet and phone are all synchronising at the moment (and have been for several days).
If I try to sync Classic it says it is a backup of an old library and so won't sync.

I want to keep CC & Classic but am confused about a few things.

1. If my photos are on the C: drive do I need to keep the folder called originals on the F: drive?
2. Is the synchronisation just between CC, tablet & phone?
3. Can I sync Classic & CC? 
4. How do I get rid of the message saying it is an old library?
5. Can I sync the phone and mobile to Classic?

I await your wisdom.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi Jeff, sorry for the delay replying.

_1. If my photos are on the C: drive do I need to keep the folder called originals on the F: drive?_

I wouldn't go deleting anything quite yet until you've decided on the way forward. For a start, does LR CC desktop have all the features you need, or do you still need LR Classic?

_2. Is the synchronisation just between CC, tablet & phone?_

Ideally, yes.

_3. Can I sync Classic & CC? _

Classic can do some limited sync with CC, as it has done for the last few years, but the gap is widening.

_4. How do I get rid of the message saying it is an old library?_

Remind me what the options are in that dialog?

_5. Can I sync the phone and mobile to Classic?_

Yes, sort of. Classic will download everything you add to CC. Classic only uploads smart previews though, not originals.  And not all metadata/organization syncs with Classic.


----------



## Jeff Piper (Nov 24, 2017)

_1.For a start, does LR CC desktop have all the features you need, or do you still need LR Classic?_

No it doesn't I still need LR Classic.

_4.Remind me what the options are in that dialog?_

When I try to start syncing the message says:
This appears to be a duplicate or automatically created backup of your catalog. As it may not be current, sync has been disabled for this catalog
To make this your sync catalog please relaunch Lightroom and enable sync
RESTART CANCEL

If I Restart and then go Library> Synchronise Photos it merely adds one and then repeats the message when I try to start sync again.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 27, 2017)

If you're sure it's the latest version of your catalog (or very recent), click on the ID plate (top left) and that's where you press Start next to Sync, in that pop-up.

You were obviously using using LRCC2015 with Lightroom mobile until now? If so, everything basically remains the same for you. It works like it always did. As new features get added to LR iOS though, they don't necessarily get added to Classic though, so LR iOS can now add keywords and group albums, but those changes never appear in your Classic catalog.


----------



## Jeff Piper (Nov 28, 2017)

Thank You.


----------

